
USPTO employs 14 examiners f/t to examine applications filed by single inventor - rustcharm
https://twitter.com/avtrask/status/1044307768646217728
======
rasz
To be fair he is a patent troll who somehow managed to engineer "invention" of
integrated microcontroller patent grant in 1990 for his 1969 application thru
multiple patent application amendments/extensions. He kept massaging his 1969
patent application until someone at USPTO got suckered into rubber stamping
it.

[http://www.righto.com/2015/05/the-texas-instruments-
tmx-1795...](http://www.righto.com/2015/05/the-texas-instruments-
tmx-1795-first.html)

